# Aqua Teen Hunger Force - 10/29 "Handbanana" - Watch It Now On adultswimfix.com



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

They surpassed last week, IMHO. I laughed my ass off. Speaking of asses...



Spoiler



I certainly could have done without that shot of Carl's hairy ass.  though it was still funny in a cringeworthy way.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Poor Carl.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Bump for the official episode premiere airing tonight.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

How come Spaghetti acted kind of like Carl, but Handbanana didn't act like Shake? If not for the look, you would think Boxy was the one who donated the DNA to Handbanana.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

MitchO said:


> How come Spaghetti acted kind of like Carl, but Handbanana didn't act like Shake? If not for the look, you would think Boxy was the one who donated the DNA to Handbanana.


That could be a plot hole, although one could technically argue that Shake's glove was used for the DNA for Handbanana, while Carl used DNA from his own body.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> That could be a plot hole, although one could technically argue that Shake's glove was used for the DNA for Handbanana, while Carl used DNA from his own body.


Plus Shake only dipped his glove in the DNA pool while Carl presumeably actually put the hair from the bottom of his foot into the pool.


----------

